# uneven cake buildup.....Cake ridge



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

So I was looking in the bowl of my savinelli roma and it looks as if there is a cake ridge building up towards the top end of the bowl. Anyone ever seen this happen? Do I need to worry about it? If so what should I do?

Thanks guys


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Again I am not a believer in cake build up.....in fact I take great pains in cleaning my pipes in a way that would prevent an over abundance of this build up.

If cake is what you are trying to achieve then it needs to be even...if it's not then it is my opinion that it should be removed (or trimed) and started over.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

It happens. In my experience it seems that cake build up stops at the point the tobacco gets wet, so could be your smoke is wet by the time you get to the bottom and thats holding up cake deposit. Some pipes are just difficult to build cake in the very bottom of the bowl. I'd just smooth out the point where it transitions and eventually cake develop all the way to the heal.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> It happens. In my experience it seems that cake build up stops at the point the tobacco gets wet, so could be your smoke is wet by the time you get to the bottom and thats holding up cake deposit. Some pipes are just difficult to build cake in the very bottom of the bowl. I'd just smooth out the point where it transitions and eventually cake develop all the way to the heal.


How would one smooth out the cake? Thanks


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> How would one smooth out the cake? Thanks


I get the same kind of ridge occasionally and smooth it out with the curved edge of my pipe nail (spoon end). They sell pipe reamers too but I haven't tried one yet. I'm not a seasoned smoker and don't know if I'm smoking my stuff wrong or smoothing it right but the pipe has been smoking fine for quite some time so I don't get overly concerned about it. The posts above are an interesting read.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> How would one smooth out the cake? Thanks


A bit of a ream, sir, with a commercially made reamer, a dull unpointed penknife edge, a strip of sandpaper wrapped around a suitably sized dowel... many ways to do the deed. Just don't do it over a pair of white trousers or clothing just back from the dry cleaners. Exercise special care with a meer.

See item 3.1 for further comment - FAQ: alt. smokers.pipes, June, 2008 - alt.smokers.pipes | Google Groups


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> How would one smooth out the cake? Thanks


I usually use my finger. Its best to do it after a smoke while the cake is still moist (but cooled down a bit of course), in my humble opinion. 'course the other guys had good suggestions too. Whatever you prefer.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

It's very common for the cake to build up more around the top of the bowl, and of course difficult to build on the bottom....just ream the top of the bowl with a reamer. Cake is something you both build and carefully tender to. I agree with previous post, a thick cake is over rated...1.5m is the recommended thickness, about 1/32 of an inch...a good cake layer takes about 50 -100 smokes. Once you've got it, you always have to ream it back after a 6-12 or so smokes.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Picked up a reamer similar to this at the local baccy store today for 4 bucks.










It's probably not as good as the more exotic variety but did a decent job smoothing out my bowl. Nice and consistent. It self adjusts to bowl diameter. Takes some getting used to and can gouge up the cake at the bottom if you're not careful.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> ...Cake is something you both build and carefully tender to. I agree with previous post, a thick cake is over rated...1.5m is the recommended thickness, about 1/32 of an inch...a good cake layer takes about 50 -100 smokes. Once you've got it, you always have to ream it back after a 6-12 or so smokes.


 Dang, I didn't know it would take 50-100 smokes to get a good cake layer... i need to smoke more...:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------

